# Rape Survivor: ‘He Had A Knife, I Had Pepper Spray… I Did Not Win’



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I realize that I am preaching to the choir, but someone may learn from this article. Perhaps a lurker, or a noob to self defense. The lesson is, have something more than pepper spray; have a knife or a club, etc. 
And yes, Florida should allow concealed carry on campus; there is nothing sacred about a college, and crimes occur there. The ineffectiveness of tear gas/pepper spray, is not known to a lot of people. But, I learned in the Army, that I can walk right through military-grade tear gas. 

College campus rape survivor Shayna Lopez-Rivas tells Florida legislators that pepper spray is not a sufficient defensive tool-women need guns.
She said she had pepper spray with her when she was attacked on Florida State University's campus in 2014, but the spray did not stop the attacker.
She said she now carries a gun and the next attacker will not find easy prey. Lopez-Rivas said if she had her gun with her in 2014 she could have stopped that attacker in his tracks. She said, "The way that I carry it now, I would have been able to prevent what happened to me."
Lopez-Rivas is asking Florida legislators to pass campus carry so women with concealed carry permits can carry their guns on campus for self-defense.

https://bearingarms.com/jessie-j/20...urce=badaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

I can confirm that pepper spray can be useless any one with a high tolerance to spicy peppers can often shrug it off or still function despite the discomfort that is literally all pepper spray is just capsaicin from hot peppers there are some stronger ones that have 10% tear gas mixed in. the average person will be disabled but people with a high tolerance to pain or capsaicin will be able to continue the attack having been hit some where in the region of a dozen times i can attest that only the first one really sucks a lot but i was still able to knock the person who sprayed me out and each subsequent one was less annoying and each attack got knocked out, or tackled except the females i let my GF whoop their asses. I used to speak out against far left exposing the truth about how communism is worse then nazism and killed far more and ruined many more lives. I also tried to speak out against the "safe schools" liberal indoctrination program that is infiltrating schools as low as kindergarten.

I agree we need our proper 2nd amendment rights back I wish I had grew up in the old wild west some times.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Never carry pepper spray dude emptied a can on me and i commenced to whooping him and his brother....dont work 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To test the effects of Pepper Spray, I took a dose once on purpose. It wasn't disabling at all, sure it was annoying and uncomfortable but if I had been mad before I took the hit, I would have been even madder after and would have easily continued doing whatever it was I was doing, I'd just been more pissed off.

I would never use Pepper Spray to protect myself unless it was all I had. I'll stick to 230 grains of 45 ACP thank you very much.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Good initial post, followed by some moronic answers. OC spray is an invaluable tool, is it a gun? Nope. Is it a taser? Nope. Knife? Nope. All these tools are different and unique, for use in different situations. Pepper spray is a valuable pain control tool, or a tool to buy time in order to act. Maybe you crush the guys head after you spray him, maybe you run away. Pepper spray buys time. I carry it every day, and my XDS and 2 reloads. I MIGHT need to kill someone, I MIGHT need to spray some drunk f*ck who grabbed mrs hens ass. Apples to oranges.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> To test the effects of Pepper Spray, I took a dose once on purpose. It wasn't disabling at all, sure it was annoying and uncomfortable but if I had been mad before I took the hit, I would have been even madder after and would have easily continued doing whatever it was I was doing, I'd just been more pissed off.
> 
> I would never use Pepper Spray to protect myself unless it was all I had. I'll stick to 230 grains of 45 ACP thank you very much.


Chasing skunks around the property doesn't count.



badchad250 said:


> Never carry pepper spray dude emptied a can on me and i commenced to whooping him and his brother....dont work
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


That would certainly be fitting of your username.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Btw @Slippy, I started typing before your post, your exempt.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Pepper spray is useless, doesn't buy you time, makes the attacker much more vicious.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

in most cases ya pepper spray is mostly useless against any one who is not a weakly or has an issue like asthma that amps up the effects asthmatics cant even fire pepper spray at some one at the 15 foot max range with out an attack getting triggered. however bear spray will take down almost anyone though im pretty sure it illegal to use against humans. problem most non-lethal options are illegal in most states 

here I cant carry any baton/SAP/slap jack/monkey fist/ or similar weapon. knives concealed have to be 3.5 inch or less blade open carry knives can only be the kind you can justify as a sporting use like Bowie,hunting,fishing any length.
can carry a taser here but again those dont always work either if one of the barbs does not make it to skin then it wont even shock them or it may take 2-3 shocks to actually drop them or if drugs it may not drop them at all.

which is why i always carry at least a 9mm primary and nothing less then a .38 special or .380 back up where ever i can legally. as well as law shield insurance in case i have to draw and fire.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

TG said:


> Pepper spray is useless, doesn't buy you time, makes the attacker much more vicious.


I agree, but the attacker may not always be that bad. If it's just some drunk, I spray them just to get them to sod off. I sprayed folks all the time as a bouncer. Never got litigated, only got hit a few times, but that ended bad for the bad guy.
Point is; I won't trust my life to pepper spray, but I'll use it guide a situation in my favor.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Face it. Some bastards are so evil that only a dirt nap is a fitting reward for them. However one size does not fit all. Be judicious.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Slippy said:


> To test the effects of Pepper Spray, I took a dose once on purpose. It wasn't disabling at all, sure it was annoying and uncomfortable but if I had been mad before I took the hit, I would have been even madder after and would have easily continued doing whatever it was I was doing, I'd just been more pissed off.
> 
> I would never use Pepper Spray to protect myself unless it was all I had. I'll stick to 230 grains of 45 ACP thank you very much.


Exactly a whole can of pepper spray did nothing but further ny anger!!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Chasing skunks around the property doesn't count.
> 
> That would certainly be fitting of your username.


Lol... I got the name from my grandpa and seemed to follow thru my teen years and young adulthood well...

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

And yes im one of them guys the pain just makes me want to win that much more and gives me more energy to battle

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

badchad250 said:


> Exactly a whole can of pepper spray did nothing but further ny anger!!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Creeeeeepy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Good initial post, followed by some moronic answers. OC spray is an invaluable tool, is it a gun? Nope. Is it a taser? Nope. Knife? Nope. All these tools are different and unique, for use in different situations. Pepper spray is a valuable pain control tool, or a tool to buy time in order to act. Maybe you crush the guys head after you spray him, maybe you run away. Pepper spray buys time. I carry it every day, and my XDS and 2 reloads. I MIGHT need to kill someone, I MIGHT need to spray some drunk f*ck who grabbed mrs hens ass. Apples to oranges.


You ought not call the responses moronic. Here's why:

Not everyone responds to the pepper spray as you'd like them to respond. If your target responds as I would, you will not find yourself in a position to kill him, as you said. To think that everyone will respond the same way is thought that is not within the confines of reality.

I could enter the gas chamber without a mask and taunt soldiers for not other reason than I was an asshole. Other soldiers has a really difficult time with it.

Rather than suggesting other posts are moronic, understand what is being said. Use the spray on some people might provoke them to whip your ass, take your spray and use it as a spice on their lunch. That being the case, it is not something I even own.

As far as a drunk bothering Wifey, that's not a problem. We don't go to places where occurrences like that is likely.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Denton said:


> You ought not call the responses moronic. Here's why:
> 
> Not everyone responds to the pepper spray as you'd like them to respond. If your target responds as I would, you will not find yourself in a position to kill him, as you said. To think that everyone will respond the same way is thought that is not within the confines of reality.
> 
> ...


I agree....i dont own it...dont need it..... I carry a gun and a knife i dont let people anger me.... Pepper spray just infuriates me and im sure alotta other people..if someone grabs my wife im sure she will respond if not i will handle it...she also cc a 9mm so she cam handle herself...plus shes fast and slippery and spars with me so om not too awful worried about her....i am worried about spraying the wrong guy and possibly getting stabbed...

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pepper spray is hell on dogs, this former letter carrier is here to tell you. People...not so much.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

If you take a look at how most knife attacks are happening nowadays you better have a plan "B" other than your gun.
http://www.urbanfitandfearless.com/2016/09/self-defence-against-knife-attacks.html?m=1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> I can confirm that pepper spray can be useless any one with a high tolerance to spicy peppers can often shrug it off or still function despite the discomfort that is literally all pepper spray is just capsaicin from hot peppers there are some stronger ones that have 10% tear gas mixed in. the average person will be disabled but people with a high tolerance to pain or capsaicin will be able to continue the attack having been hit some where in the region of a dozen times i can attest that only the first one really sucks a lot but i was still able to knock the person who sprayed me out and each subsequent one was less annoying and each attack got knocked out, or tackled except the females i let my GF whoop their asses. I used to speak out against far left exposing the truth about how communism is worse then nazism and killed far more and ruined many more lives. I also tried to speak out against the "safe schools" liberal indoctrination program that is infiltrating schools as low as kindergarten.
> 
> I agree we need our proper 2nd amendment rights back I wish I had grew up in the old wild west some times.


I eat red pepper sauce on anything that I can, I love the stuff, and Mexican food rocks. I had a punk shoot me right in the face with some pepper spray, and nothing! I was unfazed.
I can operate inside of a cloud of Army tear gas, I have done it during training, everybody else was gagging. It takes a really strong jolt of pepper gas to stop me. And there are more like me, and some of them are evil dudes. So, everyone, keep that in mind.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

badchad250 said:


> Never carry pepper spray dude emptied a can on me and i commenced to whooping him and his brother....dont work
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Keep up the good work.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> in most cases ya pepper spray is mostly useless against any one who is not a weakly or has an issue like asthma that amps up the effects asthmatics cant even fire pepper spray at some one at the 15 foot max range with out an attack getting triggered. however bear spray will take down almost anyone though im pretty sure it illegal to use against humans. problem most non-lethal options are illegal in most states
> 
> here I cant carry any baton/SAP/slap jack/monkey fist/ or similar weapon. knives concealed have to be 3.5 inch or less blade open carry knives can only be the kind you can justify as a sporting use like Bowie,hunting,fishing any length.
> can carry a taser here but again those dont always work either if one of the barbs does not make it to skin then it wont even shock them or it may take 2-3 shocks to actually drop them or if drugs it may not drop them at all.
> ...


I made a baton from aluminum electrical conduit, and I camo painted it, so now it looks like wood. Then I made a handle, by wrapping leather strips around the top. The I made a lanyard for it, by using nylon strapping, and it goes with me wherever I go. I trust it more than I do my knives, and I have a couple of those on me most days.
But, your answer is impossible to top, a 9mm works for most things.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I carry pepper spray right on my keychain so it's there right in my hand when I'm getting in and out of the car. It's just one more option. Why rule it out? If somebody's gonna attack me anyway, I'm not going to worry about making them madder. I think it can buy some time when things go bad.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I consider all attackers to be a death threat.

Look at the reality of the situation. Doc Holliday was so sick a teenager could take him. Bruce Lee was one of the best fighters of his generation. Both were the same height and weight.

I don't go for the morning newspaper without something sharp and loud. The world has changed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> I carry pepper spray right on my keychain so it's there right in my hand when I'm getting in and out of the car. It's just one more option. Why rule it out? If somebody's gonna attack me anyway, I'm not going to worry about making them madder. I think it can buy some time when things go bad.


I carry a little key chain thingy too, but I don't give it any credence: and when I can get some pennies together, I will get a big can of Inferno. But, with it or without it, I have my aluminum stick and a knife, with me all of the time. I commonly see dogs that can eat me alive, and I think that America is atavistic (returning to an earlier, primitive state). To handle an animal, I must have the requisite tools.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> I made a baton from aluminum electrical conduit, and I camo painted it, so now it looks like wood. Then I made a handle, by wrapping leather strips around the top. The I made a lanyard for it, by using nylon strapping, and it goes with me wherever I go. I trust it more than I do my knives, and I have a couple of those on me most days.
> But, your answer is impossible to top, a 9mm works for most things.


ya it sucks that demonrat lefties dont understand the words "shall not be infringed" the 2nd amendment is not limited to firearms its applies to any weapon as it clearly states "the right to keep and bear *arms*" which even includes using a rock as a weapon if you so choose. however i enjoy my freedom to much to break unconstitutional laws and become a martyr that very few will even notice lol.

however the cold steel walking sticks are nice made of polypropylene nearly unbreakable I have the Walk About stick i also have the United Cutlery self defense cane made the same way but is an actual standard cane design. Canes are nice because they are allowed anywhere and they also see you as lower risk thinking you are just a cripple.

Some states are really messed up though they have laws that make it illegal to carry into any place that has a no-gun or gun-free zone sign and if caught depending on weather its a misdemeanor or felony you may lose your 2A rights if convicted. Some states you can just ignore those signs and if it is noticed you are carrying the most they can do is ask you to leave which you then have to or then its misdemeanor trespassing. thankfully here in colorado those signs carry no weight of law so i can ignore them while concealed carry except when its a government building/school/or place with permanent metal detectors ect... but the walmart or family dollar or any normal private business i can ignore the sign.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> I eat red pepper sauce on anything that I can, I love the stuff, and Mexican food rocks. I had a punk shoot me right in the face with some pepper spray, and nothing! I was unfazed.
> I can operate inside of a cloud of Army tear gas, I have done it during training, everybody else was gagging. It takes a really strong jolt of pepper gas to stop me. And there are more like me, and some of them are evil dudes. So, everyone, keep that in mind.


ya unless there are some very hostile chemicals added in with it at best its an irritation for many people. The fist time i got tased by a police issue taser at max setting i was still able to tackle the guy who used it took 2 more shocks to actually incapacitate me although this was 10 years ago when i was a bouncer/private security and in much better shape now a 50 dollar stun gun would prolly make me think twice with back issues and being a little out of shape now, which is why i carry a gun when i can


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> ya unless there are some very hostile chemicals added in with it at best its an irritation for many people. The fist time i got tased by a police issue taser at max setting i was still able to tackle the guy who used it took 2 more shocks to actually incapacitate me although this was 10 years ago when i was a bouncer/private security and in much better shape now a 50 dollar stun gun would prolly make me think twice with back issues and being a little out of shape now, which is why i carry a gun when i can


The sad part is, that people are reading this, and most of it is bouncing off; maybe they will learn, and maybe they won't. Some people are very different in ways, and a few men are as tough as a rock. And some men are dangerous, it is inside of them; and that is all that I can do on this forum, I can say those things. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> The sad part is, that people are reading this, and most of it is bouncing off; maybe they will learn, and maybe they won't. Some people are very different in ways, and a few men are as tough as a rock. And some men are dangerous, it is inside of them; and that is all that I can do on this forum, I can say those things. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


pretty much although i prefer the adage "you can lead a liberal to logic but you cant understand it for them"

Edit: i have found that the super bright tactical flashlights right in the eyes of someone does work very well because when you cant see and your eyes hurt there is not much you can do unless you are very well trained to use your other senses like many years of fighting blind folded kind of stuff.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Quantum Donut said:


> pretty much although i prefer the adage "you can lead a liberal to logic but you cant understand it for them"
> 
> Edit: i have found that the super bright tactical flashlights right in the eyes of someone does work very well because when you cant see and your eyes hurt there is not much you can do unless you are very well trained to use your other senses like many years of fighting blind folded kind of stuff.


I found my fists work quite well...if that dont work i have a knife always.....if that dont work i have two guns as a last resort....

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

badchad250 said:


> I found my fists work quite well...if that dont work i have a knife always.....if that dont work i have two guns as a last resort....
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


If someone is threatening my life skip the first two...

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

badchad250 said:


> I found my fists work quite well...if that dont work i have a knife always.....if that dont work i have two guns as a last resort....
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


well even if i was still in shape and my back wasnt injured i would still go for the gun even fists can kill especially when you have the disadvantage of being half crippled. For women its an equalizer because unless she is fast, prepared, trained, and aware she is likely to be over powered on average when it is man vs woman. many men are not as strong as well and having done kick boxing in the ring for a while in the past it does not take much to taken down i would rather draw and make them surrender and let my CCW insurance deal with any attempts to go after me since some areas like to try and charge you with menacing or some other dumb shit. also you never know if they have a weapon hidden in their hand even just holding a roll of quarters will make the punches hurt alot more, kubaton, small knives can still do a lot of damage and so on. i would rather stop them before they get in fist or knife range personally specially since there are no rules in those situations like there are in a boxing ring they will fight dirty.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Quantum Donut said:


> well even if i was still in shape and my back wasnt injured i would still go for the gun even fists can kill especially when you have the disadvantage of being half crippled. For women its an equalizer because unless she is fast, prepared, trained, and aware she is likely to be over powered on average when it is man vs woman. many men are not as strong as well and having done kick boxing in the ring for a while in the past it does not take much to taken down i would rather draw and make them surrender and let my CCW insurance deal with any attempts to go after me since some areas like to try and charge you with menacing or some other dumb shit. also you never know if they have a weapon hidden in their hand even just holding a roll of quarters will make the punches hurt alot more, kubaton, small knives can still do a lot of damage and so on. i would rather stop them before they get in fist or knife range personally specially since there are no rules in those situations like there are in a boxing ring they will fight dirty.


I used to muay thai kickbox as a kid and regular golden gloves.. .i have smoked for 14 years and my back isnt what it used to be but i can still hold my own . .but if need be i have the .45 lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

badchad250 said:


> I used to muay thai kickbox as a kid and regular golden gloves.. .i have smoked for 14 years and my back isnt what it used to be but i can still hold my own . .but if need be i have the .45 lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


i cant do much at all i suffered a slipped disc while lifting an old cast iron double sink the weight wasnt the issue it was the awkward size and shape. so ya i try to always carry


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Folks I been around who got pepper sprayed...became pretty inoperative right quick. Will attest it is totally ineffective on mean dogs. Our last batch was only 5% whatever it is they measure.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> pretty much although i prefer the adage "you can lead a liberal to logic but you cant understand it for them"
> 
> Edit: i have found that the super bright tactical flashlights right in the eyes of someone does work very well because when you cant see and your eyes hurt there is not much you can do unless you are very well trained to use your other senses like many years of fighting blind folded kind of stuff.


Yes, a super bright flashlight would work very well; and I am happy to relate, there are other non-gun weapons that can be used. Use your imagination and the web to find what works for you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

badchad250 said:


> I found my fists work quite well...if that dont work i have a knife always.....if that dont work i have two guns as a last resort....
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


You should have your guns as a first resort: I have faced of against 6 or 12 at once, and the only thing that saved me was my gun. Those face offs happened in a place called Marcum Terrace, in Huntington WV.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> You should have your guns as a first resort: I have faced of against 6 or 12 at once, and the only thing that saved me was my gun. Those face offs happened in a place called Marcum Terrace, in Huntington WV.


Im in ohio i was jumped actually only once and that was the time the one idiot pepper sprayed me but i didnt carry back then.... Now that i carry i try to avoid all conflict unless its a life or death situation!!ty for the advice!!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------

